
Show HN: CodeZero App Provisioners for Kubernetes - nsainaney
https://youtu.be/Ns78KHSKhXQ
======
nsainaney
Provisioners source code is available at
[https://github.com/c6o/provisioners](https://github.com/c6o/provisioners).
Our docs are at [https://docs.codezero.io](https://docs.codezero.io).

